# Tiger barbs toore my ghost shrimp



## Svirdulys (Nov 25, 2010)

yup, was not expecting that, but the shrimp did not even last overnight. i got 7 tiger barbs, 2 bala sharks and 3 redtail sharks. 
10 shrimp were MIA in the morning, found 2 hiding on top of heater, practicly out of water. scared them in then found 1 dead on bottom.
might get a crawfish next


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Shrimp didn't last long, with a crayfish, if the fish don't kill it, it will kill the fish. Feed him WELL!! I had an electric Blue crayfish, had him 3 months, went away to NH for a week, came back, crayfish parts scattered all over my tank. He had molted and my africans made a snack out of him. $25 down the crapper.


----------



## Svirdulys (Nov 25, 2010)

i dont have a crawfish, but was kinda thinking about it. 
i just was not aware that barbs will eat the shrimp. I know crawfish will eat anything.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

every fish you got in that tank has a palate for shrimps.


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

had a few tanks when i was younger and found out the hard way that tiger barbs are bad *** mother truckers, especially if you have a group of them. i have a blue lobster now with 2 tiger oscars and they keep him in check most of the time in his cave but when its time for him to eat he will defend him self even if the oscars are messin with him, i seen him shoot fast as heck across the tank claws blazing cuz the oscars were eating the food i just dropped in, but them tiger barbs are tricky, really tricky when u got like 10 of them


----------



## nevets_eural (Oct 1, 2010)

also had my lobster aka just a blue colored craw dad, for 3 months maybe and he has molted once now and all he did was hide in his cave, and he was fine..... a place for him to completely get away from other fish is a must


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

how big is your tank, its usually difficult to keep 3 red tails in the same tank unless its massive, i have 8 tiger barbs and 3 balas in my 90 gallon and they still look cramped.


----------



## Svirdulys (Nov 25, 2010)

mk4gti said:


> how big is your tank, its usually difficult to keep 3 red tails in the same tank unless its massive, i have 8 tiger barbs and 3 balas in my 90 gallon and they still look cramped.


my tank is 55g and i got mixed up. i got 3 rainbow sharks not redtailed ones. 
they are still fighting over teritory. and one of them will chase off barbs also.

my balas are getting completely dominated by barbs.


----------

